# D'Artagnan



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

Well I am still working in the office (no shock there not even 6 yet!) and I needed a number and I go downstairs and the office cat "Flash Gordon" is being absolutely batty! And so then I hear a squeak and I see the little mouse and try and grab it. Well after chasing the cat and mouse across the office 2-3 times. I looked absurd...by the way. But did end up catching the little field mouse. It is a very cute little mouse and is living on my desk in a cage. Flash was very upset with me that I took away his toy, but I honestly just didn't want him doing a kill shot to the poor thing and it ending up dead in the walls somewhere. I have named the mouse D'Artagnan and my boss and I are seeing how long it takes for him to die of shock. We have given him food and water, but are not releasing him due to the fact that we don't want him coming back (number one) and number two don't want blood on the rugs/dead mice in our beds.


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

Surprisingly the little critter is still alive and upon closer examination have decided that he is a Vole...not a mouse.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Ha, he's cute. What will you do with him if he just keeps on ticking?


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

Just keep feeding him dog food, scraps, and giving him water. If he keeps ticking, then I'll keep taking care of him. If I ever get to a more "country" setting then I will let him go, but for this weekend atleast he will be hanging out with a mouse that we pried from a different cats mouth (different tank of course).


----------



## Bell (Jan 23, 2010)

He's really cute!Hope he makes it.Maybe,like you said,i'd be best to set him free to a proper location.Good luck to you and the little musketeer.


----------



## Solas Goldens (Nov 10, 2007)

Very Cute!


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

My cat caught a mouse once. It was just a baby and sadly lost some toes and half his tail. We put him in a cage with food and water and thought he wouldn't live long. 

After a few days he was still alive so we named him Tai.

After a few weeks he was pretty friendly and we got him a new cage.

He lived for 6 years!


----------



## slip_kid (May 12, 2009)

Great name! 

"*******?" 

"No it' dumas..."


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

slip_kid said:


> Great name!
> 
> "*******?"
> 
> "No it' dumas..."


:roflmao:

(Thanks for the laugh this morning)


----------

